# Tips for trimming some weight on an MT200



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

I bought my son (9) a Trek MT200 about a month ago. It seems to fit him fine, size-wise, but it so heavy that he is actually having trouble climbing. Has anyone else run into this problem, and had success with lighter parts? If so, what did you swap? I'm thinking of starting with the seat post, bar, and wheels. 

I think I would've paid $100 more just to have the bike weigh a few less pounds... 

Thanks!


----------



## jlc30 (Apr 1, 2009)

Weight is an issue, but I think the bigger issue is the gear ratio's suck on kids bikes. Lowest he can go is 24 front/28 rear. An adults bike would be 22/32. I picked up a used 24wheel with a rear cassette and put on a rear cassette with something like a 13/34 range. My daughter's climbing improved 100%. The bike was still a little heavy but she was able to spin up hills. 
Going with a folding tire like the kenda small block eight can save a fair amount of weight also.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I did exactly that on my son's bike. Even though it was only a 20" wheel, I swapped in an 8 speed cassette rear hub so he'd have 34-32 front to rear. He can climb much better now.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

OK, thanks guys! I'll give a cassette a shot! 

I really wish that Trek would've put some lighter parts on their kids bikes.....again, I would've paid an extra $100 for some aluminum...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I also lightened up my son's bike a bit with parts from my parts bin and Ebay. I agree, though. I'd pay more for a bike that does what I ask of it up front. My son's next bike is going to be built piece by piece.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

I've had all of the same problems. I think my 8yr old even has the same MT-200. He tears it up until the hills get too steep. I know it weighs close to what he does and he can hardly get it over the logs. 

As posted above, I've got a 15" Leader frame in the work stand right now being built up for our 11yr old son. The bike will be 26" and lighter than the 24" one that he's on. He's stoked to help build it too.


----------

